# Cpt code 90658



## jamie@beneficialmb.com (Oct 9, 2015)

This code keeps denying and all I get told is it's missing information. Does anyone know what's wrong with this code?

I'm billing: 

V04.81

90658 and 90471 attached to both. 

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm not sure which carrier you are submitting to but the carrier I'm working for is requiring admin to be billed with G0008 for the admin unless its administered on the same day a physician service is performed. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## SLKappa (Oct 9, 2015)

*90658*

90658 is the multidose vial - you should be using 90656 for single dose flu vaccine and the admin code is 90471 for everything except Medicare.  The dx in ICD-10 is Z23 and if an old claim use ICD-9 V04.81.

If it is Medicare, use 90656 for the flu vaccine and G0008 for the admin code.  Same dx.

If the patient is seen by a provider for a visit the same day, use modifier 25 with the provider's E&M code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

SLKappa said:


> the admin code is 90471 for everything except Medicare.  The dx in ICD-10 is Z23 and if an old claim use ICD-9 V04.81.



Id still check with the carrier. The one I work for is requiring the G code for commercial as well. Then again we do a lot of things different that the big carriers so it may be something else.


----------



## slik (Oct 9, 2015)

can you give more information pls? what flu shot is being administered? How old is the patient? and what is the insurance? I can't help you with the information provided


----------

